# HELP with new Defy



## TrekRider69 (9 mo ago)

I need some help.. I just ordered -> Defy Advanced Pro 1 Di2 (2021) | Endurance bike | Giant Bicycles US. but I see two versions of the wireless unit Shimano EW-WU111 E-TUBE Wireless Unit (D-FLY 2-Port Junction) and Shimano EW-WU111 Wireless In-Line Unit for Di2 Systems (Bluetooth/Ant+) I dont know which one to get.. is the bike e-tube or SD50?

is that how it installs?







PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

They're essentially the same.

Maybe one of them comes with cable clips (not sure), but the functionality is exactly the same.
And yes, you can install it the way GPLama did in that video.


----------

